# sonax bsd user..do i need turtle wax or megs ceramic



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

my daily driver gets super resin then regular top ups with sonax bsd , no real complaints , but slicker or more gloss would be welcome

should i be thinking about trying megs ceramic wax or the turtle wax sealant

any thoughts


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Always worth a try, the latest tw offering seems to get fairly good reviews, I've still got 2 bottles of bsd to use as I'm happy with how it performs, when they run out I may try something else 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

The TW sealant gets a good flowing on here and is surprisingly cheap - think you can get 2 bottles for less than 1 of the Megs...

Definitely worth a try - it's on my list to give it a go at some point... :thumb:


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

Since trying Turtlewax SnS I've not used Sonax Bsd which is a favourite. 

Mark


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

Citromark said:


> Since trying Turtlewax SnS I've not used Sonax Bsd which is a favourite.
> 
> Mark


whats better about it in your opinion:thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Don’t know the TW product but the meguiars ceramic can be used as a spray on pressure rinse off, saving time and contact. Not quite a comparable product. I own both types of products and would use them on separate occasions. 

Sonax also do a version, spray and seal, so might be worth looking into.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I have the BSD and the TW.
Static beading is quite comparable.
But when driving in the rain, the beads run up the bonnet much faster with BSD.
The TW is however much slicker.

Sometimes I'm in a caressing the paint mood so like the slicker TW.
Sometimes it's all about watching the beads run up my bonnet at speed, or dancing around like pools of water in zero gravity at slow speeds.

Play with both.
Costs next to nothing in £s or timewise in prep unlike ceramic coatings


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

steveo3002 said:


> my daily driver gets super resin then regular top ups with sonax bsd , no real complaints , but slicker or more gloss would be welcome
> 
> should i be thinking about trying megs ceramic wax or the turtle wax sealant
> 
> any thoughts


If it works why fix it?

I find the gloss of BSD outlasts others. What I mean by that is, you get to experience its shine for many many days before the crud builds up and its wash time again.

Others ive used look good, the best even, for a day then tomorrow its all over, you chase the gloss again.

Armorall is another ive tried very glossy and lasts ages.

I always spritz demon shine after each wash, bsd is a sealant for winter, others i try in summer when the weathers not as harsh, something like megs exress wax, or other spray wax, usually bulk.


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

steveo3002 said:


> whats better about it in your opinion:thumb:


 The gloss and slickness are noticeable to the point that a colleague at work commented on how well the car looked .

Mark


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

I only use the TW on my wheels now, not a patch on BSD, although I take the fact that TW isn't a quick detailer.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

My sister asked if id bought a new car after a clay and BSD applied.

Nope just TFR'd the alloys and BSD on neat. I just want some rain for the beading! Its been 5 days no rain! typical...


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

The Turtlewax product lasts quite a lot longer than BSD, if that is important to you, however, they are not the same type of product. The Turtlewax product, as the name suggests is a sealant, so should be applied under the BSD. Saying that, Sonax have their own sealant - Polymer Net Shield which would be the rough equivalent to the Turtlewax.

The Turtlewax is better value for money than the Polymer Net Shield, so if you want the benefit of the durability of a sealant, put the Turtlewax down first, then apply BSD and top up with BSD also.


----------



## TeddyRuxpin (Mar 7, 2016)

I don’t see the point of bsd on top of the TW?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

update im pretty happy with the turtle wax , seems to self dry better and not hold so much dirt if driven in the rain 

certainly ok for the money


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

It’s always good to try other products. Especially if you can pick them up cheap. 

I would just keep topping up the turtle wax with more turtle wax. Or do what I do and change product every other wash, just because I can! :lol:


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

I tested them both on my hood and saw a pretty equal comparison. I think the TW outlasted it, but not by much. I will say that I prefer the feel of TW though.

TW needs decent prep to last it's longest, while BSD is just spray and wipe.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Yellow Dave said:


> Don't know the TW product but the meguiars ceramic can be used as a spray on pressure rinse off, saving time and contact. Not quite a comparable product. I own both types of products and would use them on separate occasions.
> 
> Sonax also do a version, spray and seal, so might be worth looking into.


I've seen the Megs applied like TW and it actually performs its best when used in that manner. You need to be careful and go section by section, but it had the best beading and durability when used dry. Link below.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

More gloss?

How is your paint with nothing on it? It should be like a mirror.

Also, what colour, if light you wont see much

You likely want more polishing oils, any of the meguirs stuff tends to be very oily and so give you the appearance of gloss but you wont maintain it this time of year


For me, BSD keeps the car 'glossy' as it reells most of the stuff.


----------



## JonnyW (Oct 26, 2008)

NorthantsPete said:


> If it works why fix it?
> 
> I find the gloss of BSD outlasts others. What I mean by that is, you get to experience its shine for many many days before the crud builds up and its wash time again.
> 
> ...


So you BSD every couple of months/weeks and just Demon Shine on weekly wash? Do you use Demon Shine as a drying aid or dry first then DS?


----------



## TeddyRuxpin (Mar 7, 2016)

I used to use BH DSW and then top up with BSD as a drying aid.

I've been wondering what to use as a drying aid when using the Turtle Wax, any suggestions?

Anyone actually using the Turtle Wax as a drying aid? It does say it can be applied to a dry or wet car...


----------



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

mix BSD and TW together, 50:50, and have the best of both worlds


----------



## TeddyRuxpin (Mar 7, 2016)

I thought I’d read that it didn’t really help.... for me BSD is amazing except for the slickness so I don’t want to mix it and risk losing the lovely slickness of the turtlewax!!


----------

